# Home Remedies for Rain rot/rain scalds...



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My 4 year old paint mare has really bad rain rot from this past wet winter, and wet spring. I've been using Vetericyn, and its working, but its so expensive. I was wondering if anyone knew of any home remedies to get rid of rain rot. Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> My 4 year old paint mare has really bad rain rot from this past wet winter, and wet spring. I've been using Vetericyn, and its working, but its so expensive. I was wondering if anyone knew of any home remedies to get rid of rain rot. Thank you!


Personally I put dandruff shampoo, rub it in, and let it sit on the area for up to 15 minutes, then hose it off. It worked for my horse. 

Also giving Vitamin A orally helped to prevent it from coming back. Cherie has more information on that, but it has helped my horse.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

We used to cover the rain rot in a Betadine/Baby oil mixture. We'd let it sit overnight and then scrape all of it off with a hacksaw blade, shampoo the oil off, and then cover the horse in a cotton rug during the day, then repeat until the rain rot is gone. Worked well for us.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I use listerine in a spray bottle. I love this stuff! there is so many uses for listerine in a barn from sweating legs to clearing up rain rot to even fixing tail rubbing. and when you have a dollar tree or dollar store near you, you just cant beat a buck in cost.

TRR


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank You all for your ideas, i will soon be trying some as soon as it clears up again. Its really hard when i don't have a barn available. Thank you all so very much!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A waterproof sheet will help immensely. I found that my pinto horses seemed more prone to rain rot/scald than the others, so the MINUTE I think it's warm enough I give them a good shampooing with an antifungal shampoo. That seems to stop the whole cycle, but if I have one who seems really determined to get it, I put a rain sheet on on days when I'm pretty sure it will rain and I won't be around to stall them.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to use listerene also and it worked well. I just loosened the scabs and poured it straight on. Usually one, possible two treatments would do it. 

Now I give my guys a daily vitamin/mineral suppliment (ADM grostrong) with high levels of vitamin A and I've not had to touch the listerine. No more goopy eyes, runny noses, or dull winter coats either.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I will definitely have to try the Listerine. And get some vitamin/mineral supplements too. I used to have a gallon jug of antifungal shampoo, but i don't know what happened to it. I'll have to try and find some more. Thank you!!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I like dandruff shampoo in the final stages of clearing up rain rot. You can also boil cedar leafs and branches and then bathe the horse in the water. Just sponge it on and let him dry. It helped out sooo much when I first got my pinto Sunny. 
On my APHA gelding I bought in '10, I used Mane and Tail's anti fungal spray. That stuff works wonders!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you all for helping me out. My poor mare is almost totally bald across her back, i will be trying these ideas! Thank you so much!


----------

